# 03/04 VoLcaniC SpEc



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

i hardly ever post on here, but always checkn threads...i never posted any new pics of my ride...so here they go... 








































these are pictures of my 04 spec v w/ 03 conversion....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thank you. finally, a spec thats done nice as hell...good job


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

*interior shots*

custom mounted LCD
























black suade
















B&M ss w/ 05 altima se-r knob


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I've seen that car on VBoard before and every time I see it I get the same feeling...wow, someone really has good taste in cars and knows how to do it right. :thumbup:


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

*go mods*

i barely began to work on my go mods...i needed to get rid of my tooth first...hehe
4th gen hotshot header








home made 








not much, but made me run a 15.4 over here at LACR...2400ft. above sealevel...if corrected its around 15.0flat...or a 14.9


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

thanks for the comments fellas...


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Damn that looks hot! Also the interior was custom painted? Also is that a fiber hood? I really like the interior. One thing though is that you should get some black mesh to finish up the whole theme. Keep it up!


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

for sure..i got this mesh as an emergency kinda...i was finishin up my front..and i needed something to go there...had this since july though...i will go get some when i stop being lazy


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

91sentra said:


> Damn that looks hot! Also the interior was custom painted? Also is that a fiber hood? I really like the interior. One thing though is that you should get some black mesh to finish up the whole theme. Keep it up!


yes the interior is color matched/custom...and no it aint cf unfortionally...i was gunna get one, but for 80 bux, on this hood..i couldnt fight it..
u kno?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

OH GOOD GOD! you posted your wheels and i thought they were the shit..............i didnt notice the other stuff because i dont own a spec so i dont know whats comes on thm and what not untill you just now pointed it all out.............. :thumbup: ..i love that! its all so stock.. but not! thank you for your pretty spec :cheers: very nice


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks nice man
i must be the only one who likes the 05 front end


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> looks nice man
> i must be the only one who likes the 05 front end


^^^EWWWWWWWW...


Hey man thats a sweet job looking hot as hell :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice car, love the color and what you did with the hood. Keep up the good work


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> OH GOOD GOD! you posted your wheels and i thought they were the shit..............i didnt notice the other stuff because i dont own a spec so i dont know whats comes on thm and what not untill you just now pointed it all out.............. :thumbup: ..i love that! its all so stock.. but not! thank you for your pretty spec :cheers: very nice


thanx mang....im trying to get the most outta the stockness....this car has so much potential i wasn't aware of at time of purchase....


----------



## xoice75ox (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow that is sooo sexy! The spec-v is my dream car!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Rims and paint compliment eachother quite well. Black suede is pimp and the custom mounted LCD is very nice. Your overall car is awesome, keep up the good work and break into the 14's!


----------

